# Engine starts without air filter



## athiam152 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yesterday while I was changing my engine's air filter, my friend starts the engine and it idles without engine's air filter for less than a minute.

After he turned off the engine, I noticed that some debris around the engine air filter box has gone (sucked into the engine I guess).

Should I be worry with this? What should I do?


----------

